# home built trailer



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

I wasnt sure where to post this. I am fabricating a home built dual axle trailer. Anyone know the best place online to order a long 7 pole whip, lights, etc?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Harbor Freight, Northern Tool.
Both have lots of stuff for trailers.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Six Robblees. I had a HF trailer, I think it's on it's 3rd set of lights, if that gives you any indication of the quality.

www.sixrobblees.com


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Southwest Wheel has been in business for decades but quality may be an issue too since most all those parts originate at the same place.

http://www.southwestwheel.com/?gclid=CKbEoaytr7QCFWaoPAod8goAIA


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Before worrying about wiring and lighting--have you checked into getting this trailer titled/registered in your State?


----------

